# Iverson to Philly



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Unless it's for a 10-day contract, I don't see the point in this. You could argue that Lou Williams is a better player right now, and he's definitely younger, so I don't see why they'd bench him for Iverson. They really shouldn't do this.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10440372/Sixers-appear-ready-to-bring-back-Iverson


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*

I really don't see any negatives in bringing AI aboard. He still has a lot left in the tank and he's definitely better than Lou Williams and Jrue Holiday. If he does well enough, you could start AI next to Williams when he gets back.

Looking back on things, I think the better option for Philly would've been to retain Andre Miller, bring in Iverson and either deal Lou Williams for other pieces or keep him on the bench. Iverson belongs in Philly and they could still use him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*

He's not better than Lou Williams. He's not.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*

Lou Williams is younger and has a higher ceiling but in terms of being better right now, thats up for debate. The Sixers are struggling right now and he can be a spark and he can bring some national interest back into the team. 

I thinks its a low risk high reward type move, if it doesn't work you can always just cut him, but if he pans out then kudos.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*



eddymac said:


> Lou Williams is younger and has a higher ceiling but in terms of being better right now, thats up for debate. The Sixers are struggling right now and he can be a spark and he can bring some national interest back into the team.
> 
> I thinks its a low risk high reward type move, if it doesn't work you can always just cut him, but if he pans out then kudos.


Williams gives all the production of AI last year, while using the ball less, playing within the system, and shooting a higher percentage. 

Even if you want to say AI's last season wasn't indicative of his talent, the reason he struggled was because he couldn't dominate in a motion/play based system, and that's exactly what the princeton offense is. 

Finally, nba.com has a great article talking about the sixers' real weakness being defense, and Iverson would be even worse than Williams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*

How does Lou Williams have a higher ceiling than AI? He'll never have 25-27ppg, with over 6-8apg


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*



HB said:


> How does Lou Williams have a higher ceiling than AI? He'll never have 25-27ppg, with over 6-8apg


They mean higher ceiling than AI can perform at _now._

I don't see AI putting up 25 and 6 on a consistent basis anymore.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*



Ed Stefasnki said:


> This afternoon, we met with free agent Allen Iverson in Dallas for the first formal discussion regarding a possible return to the Philadelphia 76ers. The meeting lasted approximately two hours and covered a variety of topics, all of which we would prefer to keep between the team and Allen.
> 
> The meeting was attended by Allen, his agent Leon Rose and his personal manager Gary Moore, along with 76ers Senior Vice President/Assistant General Manager Tony DiLeo, Head Coach Eddie Jordan, Assistant Coach Aaron McKie and me.
> 
> ...


bleh.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4702589

Probably happening. :sad: 

It's just a bad fit once Williams comes back, and Iverson's going to start pouting as soon as he realizes this isn't a good team, or when his minutes are less than 38 a game. It's not going to work.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*

That would be a good way for him to end his career, and I am sure they have spoken to him about his role and what is expected of him.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Iverson to Philly?*

Not worth a thread, but has anybody else noticed Andre "this is my team" Iguodala today? When his jumper is on, he's an amazing player.


----------

